# UV light or Soluvite D?



## PMiller (Jan 21, 2018)

Are budgies aren't near a window and during the day there's not enough sunlight in the room. Which would be best for the budgies, UV lighting or the addition of Soluvite D.

Thanks in advance!

Paige

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Using either one will achieve the same desired result.

With a full-spectrum light, you have to be very careful of the distance the light is from the cage as well as the amount of time you actually utilize it. Too much time under a full-spectrum light can be detrimental to your budgies' health.

I believe if you read this article you will be able to make a reasonably informed decision for your particular situation:

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-holistic-natural-remedies/86742-full-spectrum-lighting.html

For myself, I prefer Soluvite D for the ease of use.*


----------

